# Connecting TV to a stereo using SCART



## zwamman (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,


here is my situation: i'm running 2 devices (via HDMI) into my television set (LG 32LH3000).

The problem i have is that TV does not have a stereo output (only headphones output - badly equalized and too compressed for speaker use)

Since my amplifier only has 1 stereo input (so direct connection from device to stereo is impossible for both devices at the same time), i decided to use an unused SCART port on my TV (it IS a 2 way port) to run the audio into my stereo. All I get though is some hissing noise.

In my TV input-menu it shows the AV1 is connected, but how can i get my TV to OUTPOUT through the SCART port? I can find no menu.

I use a simple SCART to yellow-red-white-SVideo switch that has an input/output switch to connect the SCART port with my stereo.


Thanks for taking the time to read this







,


Sam


----------

